# Secret santa: Guess who thread!!!



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Hii...

Cannot wait...SOOOOO EXCITED

So I've been doing some detective work of my own and thought I would share...

I've looked on the likes and dislikes thread to see how many dogs each person has entered to determine how many SS's they are buying for...so if they use the same wrap etc we can try and work out who sent it  E.G. If 3 of us match with the same wrap, writing, cards etc. We will look for the people who entered 3 dogs, does that make sense?

We could be unlucky in this and people may have coincidently used the same wrap anyway...but it's worth a shot!

So here are my findings....

- People who have entered once;

New Puppy Mum
Indi's mum
Tapir
Bessiedog
Reverie
emmaviolet
Labrador Laura
leannelatty
tashax
Tillymint
Speedy
dobermummy
beris
Phoolf
Ruffers
Coffee
Hiafa123
Goldstar
tinysarah
tattoogirl73
Lola71
Tarnus
terencesmum
CaliDog
Verity
Sophie Cyde
Helbo
McKenzie
Milliepoochie
Rah
Maggs
bobbyw
Skoust
Wacky69

- People who have entered twice;

GoldenShadow
Dogless
lozzibear
pogo
5headh
foxyrockmeister
Beth17
IndysMamma
Emmy333
Balto-x
Freddie and frank
missnaomi
toryb
Pointermum
LouiseH
xxsarahpopsxx
Weezawoo
sailor

- People who have entered three times;

LexiLou2
simplysardonic
toffee44

- People who have entered four times;

Bjt

- People who have entered five times;

babycham2002



These are my findings so far, please feel free to share yours! Sorry if I have made a mistake with the above...I am only human *

Hope this helps... 

PS. It'll help if we post photos of what we've received to compare...I will put mine on later when I get to a computer


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I really don't want to know until the presents are opened on Christmas Day.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

We haven't received ours yet so can't even begin to guess


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

I entered twice not once


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Some people entered one dog twice and sent two presents 

Also I think it should be left for Christmas day then if people are stuck they get help


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Well i think i know who mine is from my clue  But im not going to say yet!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Isn't the whole idea and spirit of the secret santa that we leave all this guessing until Christmas Day  and then do a 'guess who?' thread? I haven't even opened my card . I think I possibly know who it is but I'm not saying or doing any further guesswork until the day - that's the fun of it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

I think I know who mine is  But I don`t want to get it wrong...


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I already admitted screwing up  but will hopefully be on on Christmas day to share what my guys got (not sure if we'll have internet at the new place by then! we move on 17th december ish)


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Also so many people have used this damn pah paper :sosp:


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I have edited the beginning of my thread to say to people if they want to wait until Christmas day or want to work their SS out themselves then to not read on in this thread. Some people, like me, are super excited so whilst we have to wait to open pressies I thought this would keep us occupied and ease our excitement (even just a little)  xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

I just know its someone with a girl doggie :sosp:


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Isn't the whole idea and spirit of the secret santa that we leave all this guessing until Christmas Day  and then do a 'guess who?' thread? I haven't even opened my card . I think I possibly know who it is but I'm not saying or doing any further guesswork until the day - that's the fun of it!


I completely agree.

We all waited til Christmas day last year.

Also, this year people have been stating when parcel sent, not done recorded delivery, etc. far too many clues given away and Rules not adhered to.

Please try to keep to the spirit of Secret Santa--otherwise it is no longer a Secret Santa, remember Santa only comes on Christmas day.

Heidi and I are excited but we will wait til Christmas day.
Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Isn't the whole idea and spirit of the secret santa that we leave all this guessing until Christmas Day  and then do a 'guess who?' thread? I haven't even opened my card . I think I possibly know who it is but I'm not saying or doing any further guesswork until the day - that's the fun of it!


I agree.

I have very little self restraint lol and wil prol nose at this thread without realising 

Last year nothing was mentioned until xmas day - when people started their own threads with photos / videos etc and it was lovely.

Think its a shame to try work it our in advance when you dont even know what the gifts are.

Come on peeps show some self restraint - Some PF Pups havnt even received theirs yet


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

After agreeing with what has been said, I have changed my first post as it is fun to wait and be excited as the big day is yet to come! I will repost my original first post on/after Christmas day  Thank you all for your input xxx


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Who was it last year, who had absaloutely no self restriant and opened the presents the day they recieved their parcel :lol:
I just remember reading a thread saying thank you for the present, my dog loves it  and I was like..... "omg it was for Christmas!!"

and I thought I was impatient   so fear not everyone, you might be impatient with guessing but still you could be far worse


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

sailor said:


> Who was it last year, who had absaloutely no self restriant and opened the presents the day they recieved their parcel :lol:
> I just remember reading a thread saying thank you for the present, my dog loves it  and I was like..... "omg it was for Christmas!!"
> 
> and I thought I was impatient   so fear not everyone, you might be impatient with guessing but still you could be far worse


:O OMG that is terrible...I don't feel so bad now! Thats the whole fun of it having to wait to open them!! xx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I've worked mine out but I won't say yet


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

sailor said:


> Who was it last year, who had absaloutely no self restriant and opened the presents the day they recieved their parcel :lol:
> I just remember reading a thread saying thank you for the present, my dog loves it  and I was like..... "omg it was for Christmas!!"
> 
> and I thought I was impatient   so fear not everyone, you might be impatient with guessing but still you could be far worse


I remember that but cant think who it was lol


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> I remember that but cant think who it was lol


Mushymouth?? Was a lady with a boxer I think .


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Mushymouth?? Was a lady with a boxer I think .


I think that might have been her? talk about impatient!


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

This is a little early isn't it? 

We are being very patient and waiting till Christmas day of course. Santa won't come to you next year if you don't follow the rules 

All I know is there is a squeaky toy in there because I squeaked it by accident when I opened the box. George went nuts - Oops?

SJ


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes it was her I did a little bit of stalking
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/208102-secret-santa-2011-a.html


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Can I be a pain in the ass guys and ask that you let me put a thread up for this Xmas eve or something?

Then if people can't find it they can look on the list of threads i've created and find the relevant one a not easier.

Would that be ok? I struggle to find the 'its here' thread.

That way it's the final SS thread and I can tell you all certain info that everyone should see but doesn't need discussing now; and edit the first post type junk.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I am bumping this thread for guesses.

I have mine down to a list of 3 so far based on the info in the likes/dislikes thread:

simplysardonic
torby
Weezawoo

Sorry SS if you are not on there.

As GS has said in another thread you're under no obligation to say if your SS is correct if you don't want to unmask yourself. 

Edit: If anyone has the list of who joined in and how many dogs that would be useful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

I`ve no idea 

My clue was "My girlie is so special and I`m a real gem of a Mum!"


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I`ve no idea
> 
> My clue was "My girlie is so special and I`m a real gem of a Mum!"


Someone with a jewel-esque username on here perhaps? Or someone with a jewel-esque doggy name?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I am bumping this thread for guesses.
> 
> I have mine down to a list of 3 so far:
> 
> ...


We can't help you either if you don't give us the clue. 

I have narrowed mine down to two. It's either from Symplysardonic or Toffee44. The clue is:
I am a Rottiecross who loves being naughty but love nothing more than a cuddle on the sofa with my hoomans (especially dad).

It is signed with "brotherly love", so I am guessing boy, hence my shortlist. Ideas?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Someone with a jewel-esque username on here perhaps? Or someone with a jewel-esque doggy name?


Hmmm off to do some stalking


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is our SS clue... I was just wondering if it is Shelby, Pointermum????


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

I think mine was Phoolf?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

leannelatty said:


> I think mine was Phoolf?




Yes.....


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I 'think' ours was Toryb 'Think'.

I know its someone with pointy dogs who also has bunnies


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

leannelatty said:


> I think mine was Phoolf?


What was the clue?? Just being nosey, really. :blush:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

terencesmum said:


> We can't help you either if you don't give us the clue.
> 
> I have narrowed mine down to two. It's either from Symplysardonic or Toffee44. The clue is:
> I am a Rottiecross who loves being naughty but love nothing more than a cuddle on the sofa with my hoomans (especially dad).
> ...


Oooh well my clues were: Dog wears an Xmas jumper and has a sister and it's their first Xmas so they must be young and in a multiple dog household with a female dog.

Hmm....as for yours....being a boy not sure as it won't be MilliePoochie. Might well be simply....hmm..


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

The card from our SS had a drawing of a ship in it. I instantly had a very good idea who ours is  Sailor. 

It was a very happy but sad moment all rolled into one.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> Oooh well my clues were: Dog wears an Xmas jumper and has a sister and it's their first Xmas so they must be young and in a multiple dog household with a female dog.
> 
> Hmm....as for yours....being a boy not sure as it won't be MilliePoochie. Might well be simply....hmm..


Ooh, yours is tricky! 
I thought MilliePoochie until I read the bit about brotherly love.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Ooh, yours is tricky!
> I thought MilliePoochie until I read the bit about brotherly love.


Def not Millie


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Does anyone have the list of people who took part? 

2 usernames come to mind but the clue doesn`t really fit either


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

terencesmum said:


> Ooh, yours is tricky!
> I thought MilliePoochie until I read the bit about brotherly love.


I would have said mine was CaliDog but I know my SS brought for multiple people (at least myself and LabradorLaura anyway) so unless Cali's mum chose to do 2 dogs then it's not.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Does anyone have the list of people who took part?
> 
> 2 usernames come to mind but the clue doesn`t really fit either


Look @ threads started by GoldenShadow


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> I 'think' ours was Toryb 'Think'.
> 
> I know its someone with pointy dogs who also has bunnies


I have a sneaky suspicion one of Izzys is Toryb!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Look @ threads started by GoldenShadow


Thank you  x


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> I have a sneaky suspicion one of Izzys is Toryb!


Oh oh oh - Il check what Izzy got on the other thread and see if it looks similarish to Millies


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> Oh oh oh - Il check what Izzy got on the other thread and see if it looks similarish to Millies


I haven't put my photos up yet, but my clue mentioned a crazy animal lady who has lurchers living ily with lots of bunnies!


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

My clue was "From a baby PF member with a beard" 

Help anyone:crazy:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> I haven't put my photos up yet, but my clue mentioned a crazy animal lady who has lurchers living ily with lots of bunnies!


Its sounding very promising -


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Hiafa123 said:


> My clue was "From a baby PF member with a beard"
> 
> Help anyone:crazy:


With a beard?

The only things I can think of it's a male member (rare round these parts) or the dog has a beard (like a Spinone, but Dan isn't a baby member). Perhaps a newish male member?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> My clue was "From a baby PF member with a beard"
> 
> Help anyone:crazy:


A puppy terrier would be my guess?


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> With a beard?
> 
> The only things I can think of it's a male member (rare round these parts) or the dog has a beard (like a Spinone, but Dan isn't a baby member). Perhaps a newish male member?


Its totally bamboozled me. I dont know if its the owner or dog with a beard. Oh god Im no good with cryptic clues:001_tongue:


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't have any ideas as to who my dogs SS's are...Molly had a clue saying about a thick coat and in the sun retreating to somewhere cool (can't remember the rhyme as I'm not in to re read) so I'm guessing someone with a long coated breed dog and Cleos I am clueless. Let the mystery solving begin! xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Well I looked through SS threads and still can`t guess.  :blush: 
They made an excellent choice in what to buy Bailey anyway, he loves it all!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

oooo oooo oooo, I think Willow's is Lily  of FRM ? 









and I think Percy's is Jake of lozzibear  
clue is top right here








was a great rhyme, well they both were 

Rockys I think Is Kilo's Dogless  Cant find a pic of the tag though!! was good ryhme about sleep and beaches 

Dillon's had no clue , nor bombers xxxx


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I think

Lexis is form Woody?
Nala is from Alfie (the dallie) I think
and Bos I'm really stuck on but for some reason I think Babycham but I really don't know.


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Yay  i got mine right!! Thanks so so much Phoolf - he/we love them all xx Merry Christmas xx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Well my first i'm sure of is Bunty,her secret santa was Bos.Now Lexilou2 if you are reading this,your boy is very generous and has expensive tastes,i think you should padlock your handbag or keep you debit card on a high shelf to curb his spending.
Presents very gratefully recieved and thank you for the lovely photo frame.Bunty didn't quite get the fluggy but watching my hubby on all fours with it in his mouth shaking it was priceless,i was in hysterics,so next time he decides to give her a tutorial i shall have my camera ready.
Shall put up some pictures in the next few days.Collar is beautiful too.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh crikey this thread has blown my theory for Sam's SS out of the window. I thought it may have been Phoolf but obviously not. They may just have to stay secret as there is no other clue that I can see  

I think Oscars is Reverie.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Okay, I am going for toffee44. And I am basing it on the thing about the hooman dad. :blush:


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Kadoo wants to say a massive thank you to tillymint who we are positive is her secret santa but we are still stuck on Ronnies. So which dog has stripes like a tiger and four white paws?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

exciting!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Your welcome terence 

Cannot remember what I wrote ??


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo's is Wacky69 as the card says "Happy Xmas Love Santana" .

I *think* Rudi's is New Puppy Mum as the card says "Lots of Licks ???" - three question marks, plus the hand writing seems to fit with what I imagine NPM to be like (NOT an insult  - everything was very nicely written ) and there was a big return address postcode; I wondered where the postcode was and happened to notice where NPM was from on her info bit on posts.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think Dylan's is Spendy?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Rockys I think Is Kilo's Dogless  Cant find a pic of the tag though!! was good ryhme about sleep and beaches


Yep that would be us! .


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Kilo's is Wacky69 as the card says "Happy Xmas Love Santana" .
> 
> I *think* Rudi's is New Puppy Mum as the card says "Lots of Licks ???" - three question marks, plus the hand writing seems to fit with what I imagine NPM to be like (NOT an insult  - everything was very nicely written ) and there was a big return address postcode; I wondered where the postcode was and happened to notice where NPM was from on her info bit on posts.


Well done  I am indeed Rudi`s SS


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> Your welcome terence
> 
> Cannot remember what I wrote ??


I am a rottie cross who loves being naughty but love nothing more than a cuddle on the sofa with my hooman (especially dad).

The bit about dad led me to you, as I thought Simplysardonic was single (apologies if she isn't). 
I really liked the little message for Terence, too. My favourite bit: Even I can't chew this to pieces and I gave it a good go. :lol:


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> Here is our SS clue... I was just wondering if it is Shelby, Pointermum????






Phoolf said:


> I would have said mine was CaliDog but I know my SS brought for multiple people (at least myself and LabradorLaura anyway) so unless Cali's mum chose to do 2 dogs then it's not.


nope not meeee


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Yep that would be us! .


Wow thank you so much  Pride of place in the kitchen  and them treats, well defo going to have to buy them again they are going nuts for them 



LexiLou2 said:


> I think
> 
> Lexis is form Woody?
> Nala is from Alfie (the dallie) I think
> and Bos I'm really stuck on but for some reason I think Babycham but I really don't know.


what would make you think that then?


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

toffee44 said:


> I think Dylan's is Spendy?


I hope he liked them 

I didn't realise till after that there were other little black and tan girls on here besides Karma ... hehe

PS - After stalking him in the run up to gift buying, I've grown especially fond of his cuteness x


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I have no idea who freys ss is but I would love to know so I can give them a big fat thankyou!

Our clue is a lovely little poem 

Santa says that you've been good
So here's a treat to enjoy

A pressie to eat? Something to wear? 
Or is it simply a toy?

Whatever you find in the christmas wrap,
I hope its right for you,

Cuddles and love come packed with it, 
And a chritmas hug's there too!


Sooo if you are my ss and want to tell me please do so I can tell you how much I love freys pressies and how much she does of course


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure mine's the ever so handsome Fredster from the Freddie and Frank duo


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Teal and Alfred (5headh)have the same SS

MY clue is "one of the forum puppies"


Ee eek no idea!?!?!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I think Harvey's was Emmy333

Chance's i'm not sooo sure but i think is tashax

Either way thank you


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

So Louise H like my plea and she has a old english ....so Sherlock I think i have my secret Santa.

As you can see from the photos Ellie was a freaked at a chicken leg ( you could read her mind "they dont usually squeak ") and in the 2nd photo big sis Haifa helped her out. she has took her kong braid aka sid the snake to her bed

We left the dogs presents till tonight.....its been manic with Buzz lightyear going off, master moves mickey breakdancing all over the lounge, remote control cars zapping about and a 4 yr old being manic:w00t:

Now its there time in the lounge with their presents

Thank you again and I look forward to secret santa 2013


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

pogo said:


> I think Harvey's was Emmy333
> 
> Chance's i'm not sooo sure but i think is tashax
> 
> Either way thank you


It is indeed  I hope he (and you) likes them, I had to get the cow tug from creature comforts as I just thought it suited him


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Spendy said:


> I hope he liked them
> 
> I didn't realise till after that there were other little black and tan girls on here ... hehe
> 
> PS - After stalking him in the run up to gift buying, I've grown especially fond of his cuteness x


He is in love with the kong. It is constantly in his mouth!! plain boring Kong has gone down from favouritist toy now!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

tashax said:


> It is indeed  I hope he (and you) likes them, I had to get the cow tug from creature comforts as I just thought it suited him


haha thought it was  i remember you saying you'll like a chance snog  he certainly loves them thanks!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> So Louise H like my plea and she has a old english ....so Sherlock I think i have my secret Santa.


:nonod: Watson, your skills fail you!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I think
> 
> Lexis is form Woody?
> Nala is from Alfie (the dallie) I think
> and Bos I'm really stuck on but for some reason I think Babycham but I really don't know.


I hope she liked them


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> I'm pretty sure Teal and Alfred (5headh)have the same SS
> 
> MY clue is "one of the forum puppies"
> 
> Ee eek no idea!?!?!


Alfred is Trix - simplysardonic

I also think Woodys is Rah's - George


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Emmy333 said:


> Kadoo wants to say a massive thank you to tillymint who we are positive is her secret santa but we are still stuck on Ronnies. So which dog has stripes like a tiger and four white paws?


Glad you liked it  My clue was a bit rubbish!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bjt said:


> Well my first i'm sure of is Bunty,her secret santa was Bos.Now Lexilou2 if you are reading this,your boy is very generous and has expensive tastes,i think you should padlock your handbag or keep you debit card on a high shelf to curb his spending.
> Presents very gratefully recieved and thank you for the lovely photo frame.Bunty didn't quite get the fluggy but watching my hubby on all fours with it in his mouth shaking it was priceless,i was in hysterics,so next time he decides to give her a tutorial i shall have my camera ready.
> Shall put up some pictures in the next few days.Collar is beautiful too.


Haha his tastes are very expensive but he is very good at bargain hunting, he gets the most out of his money. Glad she/you likes them all. And I'm glad the fluggy is providing entertainment in one form or another


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Wow thank you so much  Pride of place in the kitchen  and them treats, well defo going to have to buy them again they are going nuts for them
> 
> what would make you think that then?


Well I could be miles off the mark, however on the its here thread, there were four secret santa presents that had the same wrapping, and similar vague clues, and you have a lot of dogs.....thats about the extent of my detective work. If it was you and you don't want to say then please just take this as a huge thank you as he loves his presents, its his first proper xmas as last year we were having horrible problems with him resource guarding so they weren't allowed toys. Watching him open his presents and play with Nala and Lexi today has been one of my highlights so thank you!

If it wasn't you then to Bos's SS I have no idea who you were but please see above message


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> With a beard?
> 
> The only things I can think of it's a male member (rare round these parts) or the dog has a beard (like a Spinone, but Dan isn't a baby member). Perhaps a newish male member?


Lol I wasn't in the SS so definitely not me  maybe the lady with the Slovakian pointer?? Trying to think of all the newer PF members :blush:

Saying that buffy is the same age as Dan and has a beard....hmmmm


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

5headh said:


> I hope she liked them


She loved them, so does Nala who is currently laid chewing it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

I`m still trying to work out my SS


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> I think
> 
> Lexis is form Woody?
> *Nala is from Alfie (the dallie) I think*
> and Bos I'm really stuck on but for some reason I think Babycham but I really don't know.


Nope, not us. Sorry!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

I think mine might be Buffy


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I`m still trying to work out my SS


Me too!!! x


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Coffee said:


> Nope, not us. Sorry!


Hmmmm I was so sure it was you.....

Ok my clue is from a pup thats white as snow covered in freckles from head to toe.......hmmmm need to see if there is another spotty dog.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

LexiLou2 said:


> Well I could be miles off the mark, however on the its here thread, there were four secret santa presents that had the same wrapping, and similar vague clues, and you have a lot of dogs.....thats about the extent of my detective work. If it was you and you don't want to say then please just take this as a huge thank you as he loves his presents, its his first proper xmas as last year we were having horrible problems with him resource guarding so they weren't allowed toys. Watching him open his presents and play with Nala and Lexi today has been one of my highlights so thank you!
> 
> If it wasn't you then to Bos's SS I have no idea who you were but please see above message


Tee he he twas us  Bomber infact  He is glad his buddy was pleased with his gifts 
Excellent detective work  
We tried to come up with poems but it was far too hard!!! I dunno how so many of you done it, so talented!!!

So technically my clue is five pressies that have the same paper and cards with little generic rhymes in. 
Also the paw print  
The four little ones and the big pad being Willow


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Tee he he twas us  Bomber infact  He is glad his buddy was pleased with his gifts
> Excellent detective work
> We tried to come up with poems but it was far too hard!!! I dunno how so many of you done it, so talented!!!
> 
> ...


He loved them thank you so much. He has hurt his leg and is now sleeping it off, so the girls are taking advantage.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I am not sure but I think Cleos is either Bjt or Babycham2002...

My reasons are that a few others had exactly the same cards and wrap and I know Bjt and Babycham2002 bought for several SS's

Hope I'm right...I still have Molly's to solve!!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Spendy said:


> I'm pretty sure mine's the ever so handsome Fredster from the Freddie and Frank duo


   
Correct......it was Freddie. 
Glad you liked your presents. The bones are rice bones from pah. 50p each.

Back later to guesse who ours are.


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Coffee said:


> Nope, not us. Sorry!


I think..maybe...sort of... Indi's presents came from Alfie. It came from a naughty spot. And I don't know of any other spots in ss. If it was you Indi LOVED his presents and is currently sleeping with his kong balls and still attempting to fit both in his mouth at once. No chance it will happen though but he's still tryin. 

And again thank you soooooooo much. It made his day and mine. He's been so happy and hyper all day. A bit like me as I got engaged today


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have more chance of telling you who it isn't than who it is.I think Tulas SS was Bessiedog but i could be wrong.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> Tee he he twas us  Bomber infact  He is glad his buddy was pleased with his gifts
> Excellent detective work
> We tried to come up with poems but it was far too hard!!! I dunno how so many of you done it, so talented!!!
> 
> ...


In which case I think you're Cleos SS ... If you are we would like to say a HUGE thank you, Cleo has been playing with her toys for most of the day (particularly the treat ball) and she LOVES them!! Thank yooooooou xxx


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Indi's mum said:


> I think..maybe...sort of... Indi's presents came from Alfie. It came from a naughty spot. And I don't know of any other spots in ss. If it was you Indi LOVED his presents and is currently sleeping with his kong balls and still attempting to fit both in his mouth at once. No chance it will happen though but he's still tryin.
> 
> And again thank you soooooooo much. It made his day and mine. He's been so happy and hyper all day. A bit like me as I got engaged today


You are right, it was us  You're very welcome, I'm so pleased he liked everything. Many congratulations to you, how exciting  x

I'm pretty sure I know who Alfie's is... is it Tarnus and Izzy?


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Coffee said:


> You are right, it was us  You're very welcome, I'm so pleased he liked everything. Many congratulations to you, how exciting  x
> 
> I'm pretty sure I know who Alfie's is... is it Tarnus and Izzy?


It was indeed the naughty Izzydog! She's glad Alfie liked his presents, the fish4dogs treats are her favourite so it was hard for her to see them go!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Hmmmm I was so sure it was you.....
> 
> Ok my clue is from a pup thats white as snow covered in freckles from head to toe.......hmmmm need to see if there is another spotty dog.


There's at least 2 other posters with spotty dogs 

I wasn't in the SS due to computer issues around the deadline but loving seeing what people got an seeing the clues.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

List so far of possible SS for Bailey

Heidi and beris

But quite frankly I have no idea but its fun 
Might add more as I do some detective work


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

I still have no clue who Sam's is. The only clue is that they have big paws...


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> List so far of possible SS for Bailey
> 
> Frey and tashax
> Heidi and beris
> ...


tashax did Chance's unless she did more then one


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

pogo said:


> tashax did Chance's unless she did more then one


thank you pogo  Not read all thread ye see x


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> thank you pogo  Not read all thread ye see x


Well least it's narrowed it down a bit


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm still trying to work out who bought for Opie. he loved all his pressies. Will post my clue tomorrow if I haven't worked it out


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

Freddie and frank said:


> Correct......it was Freddie.
> Glad you liked your presents. The bones are rice bones from pah. 50p each.
> 
> Back later to guesse who ours are.


Oooops .... What I meant was the Freddie, Frank and Bella trio


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Tillymint said:


> Here is our SS clue... I was just wondering if it is Shelby, Pointermum????


Sorry i'm not yours !

I am 99% sure the new gorgeous boy wonder Rudi is Shelby's, thank you soo much it's lovely but you need to let me know where it's from so Enzo can have a matching one 

I'm still working Enzo's out but i've had FAR TO MUCH drink for my little head to figure that one out today  But thank you very much, i'll work out on who it is tomorrow HIC hic hic 

*Merry christmas xx
*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I know who one of our SSs is- LouiseH! The card was a giveaway thankyou so much for the pressies xx



Phoolf said:


> I am bumping this thread for guesses.
> 
> I have mine down to a list of 3 so far based on the info in the likes/dislikes thread:
> 
> ...


Nope, wasn't me 



terencesmum said:


> I am a rottie cross who loves being naughty but love nothing more than a cuddle on the sofa with my hooman (especially dad).
> 
> The bit about dad led me to you, as I thought Simplysardonic was single (apologies if she isn't).
> I really liked the little message for Terence, too. My favourite bit: Even I can't chew this to pieces and I gave it a good go. :lol:


Nope, I'm not single 



toffee44 said:


> I'm pretty sure Teal and Alfred (5headh)have the same SS
> 
> MY clue is "one of the forum puppies"
> 
> Ee eek no idea!?!?!


You may well be right there 



5headh said:


> *Alfred is Trix - simplysardonic*
> 
> I also think Woodys is Rah's - George


Yessssss


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Sorry i'm not yours !
> 
> I am 99% sure the new gorgeous boy wonder Rudi is Shelby's, thank you soo much it's lovely but you need to let me know where it's from so Enzo can have a matching one
> 
> ...


Correct . Will PM you the link to where I got it from.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> List so far of possible SS for Bailey
> 
> Heidi and beris
> Ellie and Hiafa123
> ...


Sorry not me...calidog guessed correct that I was their SS


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I know who one of our SSs is- LouiseH! The card was a giveaway thankyou so much for the pressies xx
> 
> Nope, wasn't me
> 
> ...


Thank you Simplysardonic and Rogue ??!!

Teals skinny squirrel has been named Squiz, and a small confession he did a little wee when he got it he just went absolutely mental. He is totally besotted, never seen him like that with a toy before, hes just carrying it about and having zoomy moments very weird and unlike him. He is on the sofa at the moment with me (and Squiz)!!

Were they pizzles in the bag?? Never fed them before but went down really well and last a bit longer than 5minutes.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Awful at clues - was Bess's totally OTT SS ..... Simply sardonic?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> There's at least 2 other posters with spotty dogs
> 
> I wasn't in the SS due to computer issues around the deadline but loving seeing what people got an seeing the clues.


Argh.....but who??

Stabbing in the dark for dogs that are mostly white:

Enzo
Rufflea
ermmmmm I'm really really stuck!!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Okay,i am totally confused.Thought Precious's SS mummy was SimplySardonic and the clue said Monkey which i thought was Rogue but when the parcels arrived there was a load of us on the it's here thread with the same wrapping paper and Coffee had the same clue as mine and her SS is Taurnus and Izzy so i give up.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

The dog I sent to hasn't been around for a while so I don't even know if they liked theirs.

Most of the fun comes from getting an update to say they've opened the presents etc 

I'm just eliminating myself from anyones list who's been on here today and is still guessing


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

Bjt said:


> Okay,i am totally confused.Thought Precious's SS mummy was SimplySardonic and the clue said Monkey which i thought was Rogue but when the parcels arrived there was a load of us on the it's here thread with the same wrapping paper and Coffee had the same clue as mine and her SS is Taurnus and Izzy so i give up.


Izzy had two secret santas, I saw that somewhere else, plus they call her monkey


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

I need a little help please 
Freddie's said from your little friend 'm'. 

Franks said...I'm small, brown, scruffy and as cute as can be. You could say I'm an extra special one of 3. 

Don't know why but simply sardonic comes to mind???????


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Freddie and frank said:


> I need a little help please
> Freddie's said from your little friend 'm'.
> 
> Franks said...I'm small, brown, scruffy and as cute as can be. You could say I'm an extra special one of 3.
> ...


Bjt has a few border terriers?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok I need help too. I've been through the list but can't guess who 

My clues are they like the snow and are like a fox


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> and I think Percy's is Jake of lozzibear
> clue is top right here


Yep  It was Jake, I hope he likes his presents, and well done at working out the clue! 

I'm not sure who either of my two were... one had a clue that I can't figure out  (I did have one possible dog in mind, but having read this thread, I know it's not them) and the other didn't have a clue... so I am stuck


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Goldstar said:


> The dog I sent to hasn't been around for a while so I don't even know if they liked theirs.
> 
> Most of the fun comes from getting an update to say they've opened the presents etc
> 
> I'm just eliminating myself from anyones list who's been on here today and is still guessing


We'll track 'em down don't you worry. I've not had updates from either of mine that I bought for either I don't think 



McKenzie said:


> Ok I need help too. I've been through the list but can't guess who
> 
> My clues are they like the snow and are like a fox


:lol: How many breeds do you know that are instantly pictured in a scene with snow when most of us think of 'em 

P.S I'm only helping you 'cos you've been helping others and I don't think your person will mind you finding out!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I think Milo's SS is Harvey, Pogo's dog?! The clue was that he's one of a pair of 'boys' and a 'little lump' :lol: So I'm guessing because Chance is a big strapping lad, that it must be Harvey :thumbup:

Plus I might have looked down the list to weedle out everyone who didn't have two male dogs to start with Singing:

If it was you I'd love to know if you've tried those treats/any of the others on the Ebay page I've found, they look really good 

But I don't know about Rupert's!! I don't think we got a clue?!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I know who one of our SSs is- LouiseH! The card was a giveaway thankyou so much for the pressies xx


Yes  It was a bit too easy, wasn't it!
I couldn't resist getting Harvey the green goose thing too but it quickly became a casualty of Christmas!! I thought it would last a little longer than that


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Right i will say Tulas was Tarnus with Izzy.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I feel like i'm being really think  i think the answer to my clue is shuttlecock  :lol: but i'm still lost


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Bjt said:


> Right i will say Tulas was Tarnus with Izzy.


Do you mean Precious?


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Well the clue has totally beat me......the only person it can be is either the real Santa or one of the reindeers, cos they have beards:001_tongue:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Tarnus said:


> Do you mean Precious?


Yes i do because i think Tulas was BessieDog.Got it in to my head that the b
ox with pipettes was something to do with SimplySardonic.Yes i mean Precious.If it was you,well Thank you,well thank you whoever.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> Well the clue has totally beat me......the only person it can be is either the real Santa or one of the reindeers, cos they have beards:001_tongue:


What about Reverie with Buffy? Not sure if they were doing SS or not though?


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Right balto and jenna loved there boxes! Naughty mummy forgot pictures!! 

I think jennas is lexi from lexilou2 
And baltos possibly born2bwild or goldstar?!? Baltos really is stumpin me!!

Happy christmas everyone!!


Xxx


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Balto-x said:


> Right balto and jenna loved there boxes! Naughty mummy forgot pictures!!
> 
> I think jennas is lexi from lexilou2
> And baltos possibly born2bwild or goldstar?!? Baltos really is stumpin me!!
> ...


Nope, not me


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Harvey's SS's has me stumped. I really should know who it is from the clues and I've spent ages looking at maps of Russia and Mexico and the only person I have come up with because of those clues didn't take part in SS. I feel that the card itself must also be a huge clue and that leads me to think of someone else but then the other clues don't make sense to me. I'm determined to get to the bottom of it though so I'm not going to say what the clues are just yet.

I think that Bruno's SS is leannelatty and the lovely Basil ......btw, the dogs actually wanted the clue too


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> What about Reverie with Buffy? Not sure if they were doing SS or not though?


I do belive you may be right.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

I give up guessing my SS  If they would come forward


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Yessssss


Alfred says thank you sooo much, I love all my presents!!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm still stuck! Where is Lozzibear? She said she thought she knew who ours was from by the clue. I thought it was Pointermum but was wrong


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Buster didnt have a clue BUT the parcel came from Guernsey??!!

Any ideas unless we have a sneaky SS who sent parcel on holiday or something to throw us off the trail


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

ours said ' I'm big and bouncy, some called me bambi'

I was thinking dogless Rudi, short for Rudolph? why didn't I think to check the postal mark :cryin:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I think I know who Indie's SS is 
Toffee44 do you have a 'still' at home??


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Balto-x said:


> Right balto and jenna loved there boxes! Naughty mummy forgot pictures!!
> 
> I think jennas is lexi from lexilou2
> And baltos possibly born2bwild or goldstar?!? Baltos really is stumpin me!!
> ...


It was us yes. Did she like them?

I'm still completely stuck on nalas need to do more digging.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

delca1 said:


> I think I know who Indie's SS is
> Toffee44 do you have a 'still' at home??


Owning a still is illegal in the UK, so no I don't   

However you make elderflower wine in a Demi-John


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> Buster didnt have a clue BUT the parcel came from Guernsey??!!
> 
> Any ideas unless we have a sneaky SS who sent parcel on holiday or something to throw us off the trail


There is one member here from Guernsey and it is a newer member but cant recall the name.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm going to go with Weezawoo for Kes' SS.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> Owning a still is illegal in the UK, so no I don't
> 
> However you make elderflower wine in a Demi-John


:lol: Ahh yes, a still is for spirits I think 

So, am I guessing correctly and you are Indies Secret Santa??


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> It was us yes. Did she like them?
> 
> I'm still completely stuck on nalas need to do more digging.


She loved it!!! And so did i! Popped pictures of them both in the frame yesterday!
And she is currently asleep under her blanket!! Snow dogs aye!! 
Btw can you tell me where u had that from? Would love to get balto one!
Thank you so much!!

Btw my clue was abit hard for one person 

Xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm still no nearer to working out who Rogue & Trix's SS are  Trix's had no clues, Rogue's has the following clue in her card (for any budding detectives out there):

'A red dog mix'



toffee44 said:


> Thank you Simplysardonic and Rogue ??!!
> 
> Teals skinny squirrel has been named Squiz, and a small confession he did a little wee when he got it he just went absolutely mental. He is totally besotted, never seen him like that with a toy before, hes just carrying it about and having zoomy moments very weird and unlike him. He is on the sofa at the moment with me (and Squiz)!!
> 
> Were they pizzles in the bag?? Never fed them before but went down really well and last a bit longer than 5minutes.


They were paddywack, mine go absolutely nuts for them, glad Teal liked his Squiz, Rogue has the badger one (named 'Soggy Badger'), she is now on her second one, but the first one lasted months, even with destructo girl Trix trying to kill the squeak 



BessieDog said:


> Awful at clues - was Bess's totally OTT SS ..... Simply sardonic?


Yes 



Bjt said:


> Okay,i am totally confused.Thought Precious's SS mummy was SimplySardonic and the clue said Monkey which i thought was Rogue but when the parcels arrived there was a load of us on the it's here thread with the same wrapping paper and Coffee had the same clue as mine and her SS is Taurnus and Izzy so i give up.


No, it wasn't us, though we do call Rogue Monkeydog



Freddie and frank said:


> I need a little help please
> Freddie's said from your little friend 'm'.
> 
> *Franks said...I'm small, brown, scruffy and as cute as can be. You could say I'm an extra special one of 3*.
> ...


Nope, it wasn't us 



LouiseH said:


> Yes  It was a bit too easy, wasn't it!
> I couldn't resist getting Harvey the green goose thing too but it quickly became a casualty of Christmas!! I thought it would last a little longer than that


Bob loves his  carries him round the house, I've named him Juicy Goosey  thankyou for the pressies x



Bjt said:


> Yes i do because i think Tulas was BessieDog.Got it in to my head that the b
> ox with pipettes was something to do with SimplySardonic.Yes i mean Precious.If it was you,well Thank you,well thank you whoever.


Box with pippettes? I'm intrigued! Did someone send you a box of them with the SS?



5headh said:


> Alfred says thank you sooo much, I love all my presents!!


You're welcome


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Balto-x said:


> Right balto and jenna loved there boxes! Naughty mummy forgot pictures!!
> 
> I think jennas is lexi from lexilou2
> And baltos possibly born2bwild or goldstar?!? Baltos really is stumpin me!!
> ...


;-) ;-) ;-) xxx


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

delca1 said:


> :lol: Ahh yes, a still is for spirits I think
> 
> So, am I guessing correctly and you are Indies Secret Santa??


You are right 

Glad she likes them.

Dylan got a Kong Wubba too for his SS. I hope it isnt too big for her as that was the biggest size. And if the Elderflower wine is too sweet mix it with lemonade  I was going to be sending out sloe gin as well but it almost paralyzed me so decided better not.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Born2BWild said:


> ;-) ;-) ;-) xxx


Thank you to to you and cleo balto loved it! He looks very handsome in his new collar!!
I spent ages lookin for pictures for a little dog with one brown ear!!

Thank u again so much!!

Xxxx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> You are right
> 
> Glad she likes them.
> 
> Dylan got a Kong Wubba too for his SS. I hope it isnt too big for her as that was the biggest size. And if the Elderflower wine is too sweet mix it with lemonade  I was going to be sending out sloe gin as well but it almost paralyzed me so decided better not.


The wubba is perfect, she loves squeaky toys especially furry ones and it really isn't too big...I'll post some photos soon


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> ours said ' I'm big and bouncy, some called me bambi'
> 
> I was thinking dogless Rudi, short for Rudolph? why didn't I think to check the postal mark :cryin:


Rudi sent to Shelby


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> ours said ' I'm big and bouncy, some called me bambi'
> 
> I was thinking dogless Rudi, short for Rudolph? why didn't I think to check the postal mark :cryin:


Nope :nonod: .


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> The card from our SS had a drawing of a ship in it. I instantly had a very good idea who ours is  Sailor.
> 
> It was a very happy but sad moment all rolled into one.


Thought I would give you an easy clue as you hadn't been a member very long and I hadn't made many recent posts.

Our other SS has a really ard clue, it is sort of a quote from a post I made about a year or two ago I think :lol: but they are an long standing member, so I thought I would make the clue super difficult :w00t:

They haven't sussed us yet I don't think, but did say we hadn't sent a clue  or they meant they didn't have a clue (as in couldn't guess?)
^^^ That might have just made them click and they will know it was us now :w00t:


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Balto-x said:


> Thank you to to you and cleo balto loved it! He looks very handsome in his new collar!!
> I spent ages lookin for pictures for a little dog with one brown ear!!
> 
> Thank u again so much!!
> ...


You are so very welcome )) Cleo studied his picture and decided the collar would suit his colouring - he is a very handsome boy and an absolute pleasure to buy for...Merry Christmas! xxx


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Who has a long/thick coated dog (I'm assuming) who likes to retreat to a cool place in the sun ? Heeeeeeeeeelp hehe xx


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Couldn't find the SS threads this morning...so here's where I wrote about Charlie's Xmas: Christmas Post!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I think Milo's SS is Harvey, Pogo's dog?! The clue was that he's one of a pair of 'boys' and a 'little lump' :lol: So I'm guessing because Chance is a big strapping lad, that it must be Harvey :thumbup:
> 
> Plus I might have looked down the list to weedle out everyone who didn't have two male dogs to start with Singing:
> 
> ...


Haha yes it was Harv yer I bought the boys the same treats and also the dried chicken livers she sells, the boys go mad for them!

Will definitely buy them again


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

sailor said:


> Thought I would give you an easy clue as you hadn't been a member very long and I hadn't made many recent posts.
> 
> Our other SS has a really ard clue, it is sort of a quote from a post I made about a year or two ago I think :lol: but they are an long standing member, so I thought I would make the clue super difficult :w00t:
> 
> ...


mine thought they didn't have a clue either but they did. mine will only have made sense if they watch the program Opie is named from


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Rudi sent to Shelby


back to the drawing board! help :cryin:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sailor said:


> Thought I would give you an easy clue as you hadn't been a member very long and I hadn't made many recent posts.
> 
> Our other SS has a really ard clue, it is sort of a quote from a post I made about a year or two ago I think :lol: but they are an long standing member, so I thought I would make the clue super difficult :w00t:
> 
> ...


Wait a second, mum found Bombers card this morning, you are bombers aren't you !
Thank you so much, so thoughtful original and lovely bomber and indeed the others are ecstatic with them


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmm, so I was trying to think of things related to the clue I got of things that smell sweet, like honey, sugar, toffee....even sucrose! Then in an epiphany moment, wondered if it was Rosie?

I think missnaomi has a Rosie, are you Dodger's Secret Santa?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Tillymint said:


> I'm still stuck! Where is Lozzibear? She said she thought she knew who ours was from by the clue. I thought it was Pointermum but was wrong


I thought I knew, but on this thread the owner says the dog I thought it was, got for someone else... so, I am once again stumped... and wrong


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok antoher stab in the dark, was Nala's Beth17's Sam?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Harvey's SS's has me stumped. I really should know who it is from the clues and I've spent ages looking at maps of Russia and Mexico and the only person I have come up with because of those clues didn't take part in SS. I feel that the card itself must also be a huge clue and that leads me to think of someone else but then the other clues don't make sense to me. I'm determined to get to the bottom of it though so I'm not going to say what the clues are just yet.
> 
> I think that Bruno's SS is leannelatty and the lovely Basil ......btw, the dogs actually wanted the clue too


Well, it looks like the other person I thought Harvey's could be didn't take part in SS so now I am truly stumped!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

bobbyw said:


> Hmm, so I was trying to think of things related to the clue I got of things that smell sweet, like honey, sugar, toffee....even sucrose! Then in an epiphany moment, wondered if it was Rosie?
> 
> I think missnaomi has a Rosie, are you Dodger's Secret Santa?


I think we might have the same SS... Arrow's had the same wrapping paper


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Wait a second, mum found Bombers card this morning, you are bombers aren't you !
> Thank you so much, so thoughtful original and lovely bomber and indeed the others are ecstatic with them




When I saw 'socks' on the likes thread, I just could not resist :w00t: glad all pups are enjoying the gifts, afterall it is good to share


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I thiiiink, by a process of 1% deduction & 99% wild guess, that Dobermummy might be Trix's SS?


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I thiiiink, by a process of 1% deduction & 99% wild guess, that Dobermummy might be Trix's SS?


Yep  xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

dobermummy said:


> Yep  xxx


Thankyou  she loved her edible card, it kept her quiet for ages, bless her xx

Two down, Rogue's to go........ I need help IDing all the red crossbreeds who took part in SS whose names begin with 'B'


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm quite upset,i feel i'm missing out,only two of our four boxes had clues in.


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

5headh - You're right it was George who had Woody! 

I'm stumped on who George's SS is - as soon as I find out I know that I'll be asking about that liver treat!

Our SS is a little lady, not much older than George. 

A french breed I think - He got a frog and the clue tells us that the first word of her breed is, one of the presents, a nickname for people of that country.

So a French --? The second word of her breed "is the way she's supposed to hunt her game."

So of all the different type hunting dogs and I'm thinking a french shepherd?! :cryin:

I don't know! Detectives required!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> I'm still stuck! Where is Lozzibear? She said she thought she knew who ours was from by the clue. I thought it was Pointermum but was wrong


Calidog possibly? She has a black and white collie?


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I think Milo's SS is Harvey, Pogo's dog?! The clue was that he's one of a pair of 'boys' and a 'little lump' :lol: So I'm guessing because Chance is a big strapping lad, that it must be Harvey :thumbup:
> 
> Plus I might have looked down the list to weedle out everyone who didn't have two male dogs to start with Singing:
> 
> ...


Hope you dont mind me owning up 

Millie was Ruperts SS.

I 'think' we signed the card Secret Santa Poochie (We use the term Poochie in our house ). Its wasnt really much of a clue


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Nobody has guessed our clues either.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

New Puppy Mum said:


> List so far of possible SS for Bailey
> 
> Heidi and beris
> 
> ...


Not Heidi and Beris


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> I think we might have the same SS... Arrow's had the same wrapping paper


Ooh, did you guess who it is yet?


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok i think I may have guessed ours.

I am 99% certain for Indie it was Pogo's Chance. I had it between you and Ballybee's Dante - one of 'the boys' and big white lump but then realised Dan wasn't in it so by power of deduction......

For Geordie I think it may have been LouiseH Harvey. Went through the list of all the people with dogs beginning with H and Harvey is likely to sign it Big H 

I would like to thank both of their ss very much. they love their presents so much and have had great fun playing with them


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Slightly off topic having an air of devilment here,anyone like our Christmas cake?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

bjt- Very nice 

I`m stumped then


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I still have no idea who my ss is


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

xxsarahpopsxx said:


> Ok i think I may have guessed ours.
> 
> I am 99% certain for Indie it was Pogo's Chance. I had it between you and Ballybee's Dante - one of 'the boys' and big white lump but then realised Dan wasn't in it so by power of deduction......
> 
> ...


yep chance was indies  hope she likes them :w00t:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Bjt said:


> Nobody has guessed our clues either.


Yes, we haven't been guessed at yet either. Although the person has posted and is COMPLETELY off the mark with their guess. :lol:


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Babycham2002 - are you Cleos secret Santa?

Still looking for Molly's...need a thick/long coat dog who retreats to cool places when hot/sunny...hmm...hehe!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

sailor said:


> Thought I would give you an easy clue as you hadn't been a member very long and I hadn't made many recent posts.
> 
> Our other SS has a really ard clue, it is sort of a quote from a post I made about a year or two ago I think :lol: but they are an long standing member, so I thought I would make the clue super difficult :w00t:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for her presents, she LOVES them all. She takes the monkey to bed with her 

The collar is great, it really suits her


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Bjt said:


> I'm quite upset,i feel i'm missing out,only two of our four boxes had clues in.


Milo was going to try and write a clue and post it on to Tula. But sadly with 3 x 3000 word essays to hand in, my laptop breaking down and going for repair six days before deadline, having to fork out for a new laptop and then student finance telling me they messed up my paperwork and would not fund my final uni semester meaning I had to write an appeal; meant that I ran out of time 

Rupert left a clue for his SS but they haven't been on here yet I don't think...



Milliepoochie said:


> Hope you dont mind me owning up
> 
> Millie was Ruperts SS.
> 
> I 'think' we signed the card Secret Santa Poochie (We use the term Poochie in our house ). Its wasnt really much of a clue


I just looked, so you did, sorry 

Clues are hard!! Rupert's person isn't about I don't think atm but the clue I left from him was:

' I am aged 92 and now rather mellow, I wear a red jumper and my trousers are yellow. I am ____ Bear '

It was all I could think of 

We gotta have words missus you bought him far too much just like Milo's SS :nono:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> Yes, we haven't been guessed at yet either. Although the person has posted and is COMPLETELY off the mark with their guess. :lol:


One of ours hasnt been guessed yet and im loving watching the 'victim' try and try but struggling lol


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Goldstar said:


> The dog I sent to hasn't been around for a while so I don't even know if they liked theirs.
> 
> Most of the fun comes from getting an update to say they've opened the presents etc
> 
> I'm just eliminating myself from anyones list who's been on here today and is still guessing


We're you Charlie's SS?

I guessed you or weezawoo in my Christmas day thread, but I think weezawoo has fessed up to being someone else's SS.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

5headh said:


> One of ours hasnt been guessed yet and im loving watching the 'victim' try and try but struggling lol


Same here. :devil:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Helbo said:


> We're you Charlie's SS?
> 
> I guessed you or weezawoo in my Christmas day thread, but I think weezawoo has fessed up to being someone else's SS.


No, wasn't me


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> No, it wasn't us, though we do call Rogue Monkeydog
> 
> Box with pippettes? I'm intrigued! Did someone send you a box of them with the SS?


It was from our Izzy monkey, another "monkeydog" in our house maybe we could swap??!

The pipette box was one I pinched from work, no pipettes inside I'm afraid  it was just a good size for fitting everything in! I think we padded it out with pages of the south Manchester reporter too for another clue on location!

:001_tongue:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Bjt said:


> Nobody has guessed our clues either.


We're you franks ?

Fantastic cake btw.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> We're you franks ?
> 
> Fantastic cake btw.


Yes we were but which dog?

Hurray,we've been outed.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> It was from our Izzy monkey, another "monkeydog" in our house maybe we could swap??!
> 
> The pipette box was one I pinched from work, no pipettes inside I'm afraid  it was just a good size for fitting everything in! I think we padded it out with pages of the south Manchester reporter too for another clue on location!
> 
> :001_tongue:


This is what had me confused because i thought the pipette box would have come from the agricultural college and as for the newspaper,i think Simplysardonic is from that area too.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Bjt said:


> Yes we were but which dog?
> 
> Hurray,we've been outed.


Yay. THANKYOU very much. So kind of you to pop a little something in for me and bella too. 
Lovely card too. Just popping out but going to do some investigating when I come back.
Will post my findings later


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

5headh said:


> One of ours hasnt been guessed yet and im loving watching the 'victim' try and try but struggling lol


Are you Molly's SS by any chance ? ))


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Bjt said:


> This is what had me confused because i thought the pipette box would have come from the agricultural college and as for the newspaper,i think Simplysardonic is from that area too.


Ah, we thought we might have made it too obvious! We were more sneaky than we realised! Hehe!

Hope Precious likes her presents! Glad all the dogs are enjoying the treats!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

My victim (*ahem* Dogless *ahem*) didn`t even struggle so I didn`t get to watch them struggle  

Not like me anyway, I`m struggling ah well a bit of entertainment for my SS


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Izzysmummy said:


> Ah, we thought we might have made it too obvious! We were more sneaky than we realised! Hehe!


I thought my clue was quite obvious, too, but apparently not. :001_tongue:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Born2BWild said:


> Are you Molly's SS by any chance ? ))


Nooope lol


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

5headh said:


> Nooope lol


Oooooh I'm desperate to find out who!! I'm struggling like crazyyyyy lol!


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Argh.....but who??
> 
> Stabbing in the dark for dogs that are mostly white:
> 
> ...


Wasn't Rufflea...


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> ... and the other didn't have a clue... so I am stuck


Whoops...


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ruffers said:


> Wasn't Rufflea...


Bum, well thats another off the list.

So Pointermum was it Enzo?

Or Beth17 was it Sam??


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Mine hasn't guessed yet. They are barking up slightly the wrong tree. 

The clue refers to the colour of the toy, not what the toy is. . Maybe a bit obtuse.


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

LouiseH said:


> I think that Bruno's SS is leannelatty and the lovely Basil ......btw, the dogs actually wanted the clue too


Correct  Saw some really really cute clothes for Bruno but didnt wanna get the wrong size! Hope he enjoys them although from the pics i saw he may be enjoying the teddy a little too much


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

lozzibear said:


> I thought I knew, but on this thread the owner says the dog I thought it was, got for someone else... so, I am once again stumped... and wrong


ohhhhhhhhhh:cryin: I was counting on you Lozzi!



LexiLou2 said:


> Calidog possibly? She has a black and white collie?


She already said no so I'm none the wiser:nonod:

Can the real Tillymint's ss please stand up, please stand up


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

I know who Conan got his present from-post mark gave it away but it was lovely! Mckenzie!

I can vouch for the toy on the bunge cord being 100% safe for indoor use, Conan got so excited and was swinging it round in my mum and dads house on Christmas morning, and it flew across the lounge and bounced off the window! No damage done. Will try and ge some photos up soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Made a list of 6 members who could be it, but I`m never gonna guess  Hehe


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

tinysarah said:


> I know who Conan got his present from-post mark gave it away but it was lovely! Mckenzie!
> 
> I can vouch for the toy on the bunge cord being 100% safe for indoor use, Conan got so excited and was swinging it round in my mum and dads house on Christmas morning, and it flew across the lounge and bounced off the window! No damage done. Will try and ge some photos up soon


I'm so glad he liked it  Sorry it wasn't very secret!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> :lol: How many breeds do you know that are instantly pictured in a scene with snow when most of us think of 'em
> 
> P.S I'm only helping you 'cos you've been helping others and I don't think your person will mind you finding out!


Ah ok I think the fox thing has been putting me off. Someone does spring to mind, but I need to go and check before I guess


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Still not worked out who my SS is


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Ive been doing some spying and I think franks SS is...........precious 

Now, just to work out Freddie's


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Correct....


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Born2BWild said:


> I am not sure but I think Cleos is either Bjt or Babycham2002...
> 
> My reasons are that a few others had exactly the same cards and wrap and I know Bjt and Babycham2002 bought for several SS's
> 
> Hope I'm right...I still have Molly's to solve!!


Nought to do with any of my lot,sorry.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Any more hints on who's Mollys SS is?

Unless you would like to come forward....hehe!!

Mind boggling...but fun! x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

A big thank you to Milo and GoldenShadow for Tulas presents and mine of couse gratefully recieved.Been through 20 pages of eliminating dogs before i saw your confession.Now what do i know about Jades?They live in the Lancashire area.I shall work it out clue or no clue..


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh:cryin: I was counting on you Lozzi!
> 
> She already said no so I'm none the wiser:nonod:
> 
> Can the real Tillymint's ss please stand up, please stand up


If it helps, it wasn't from me


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

pogo said:


> I think Harvey's was Emmy333
> 
> Chance's i'm not sooo sure but i think is tashax
> 
> Either way thank you


It was indeed, well ronnie picked them lol. We hope he liked them 



Tillymint said:


> Glad you liked it  My clue was a bit rubbish!


Liked it? I urm I mean doo LOVED them. Thank you so very much


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh:cryin: I was counting on you Lozzi!
> 
> She already said no so I'm none the wiser:nonod:
> 
> Can the real Tillymint's ss please stand up, please stand up





CaliDog said:


> nope not meeee


am a dafty i was put a  to your picture of my clue being a tad cheeky then saying it wasnt me to another quote another poster had made  
In a Nut Shell i was Tillys SS i hope she liked her pressys


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Emmy333 said:


> It was indeed, well ronnie picked them lol. We hope he liked them
> 
> Liked it? I urm I mean doo LOVED them. Thank you so very much


he loves them and says thank you


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

I need a list of dog names beginning with 'M' to work out Freddie's SS. 
Ive read through post after post after post.:blink: seeing who's liked my posts about SS. 

Could it be toryb's Millie?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

LexiLou2 said:


> Bum, well thats another off the list.
> 
> So Pointermum was it Enzo?
> 
> Or Beth17 was it Sam??


Sorry it wasn't us :hand:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

bobbyw said:


> Ooh, did you guess who it is yet?


Nope... I am stuck  I know that it is someone with at least two dogs, but probably 3. Are you any closer?



Ruffers said:


> Whoops...


Ooooooo, were you Jake's????  If so, big big thank you! He loves his presents, and had great fun ripping them open 



Tillymint said:


> ohhhhhhhhhh:cryin: I was counting on you Lozzi!


When I saw the card, I thought it was Freya... but I see you have now been put out of your misery


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

I know who Lottie's SS was  it was Frank! Thank you from Lottie!!

But I am not sure on Bella's, it is hard on my phone to go through to find out. Here is the clue in the middle of her pressies










So I need to find a black doggie with a long nose  I sooooo need a computer to do this really! *sigh*


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> Ooooooo, were you Jake's????  If so, big big thank you! He loves his presents, and had great fun ripping them open


Yes, we were... Glad he liked his pressies...sorry I forgot to put in the Christmas card!

Now need to work out who was Rufflea's SS...!


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm still no closer to opie's ss, but i'm working on a list 

i'll put my hand up to being babycham's dillon. the clue was in the card greeting 'have a charmin' christmas' if you watch sons of anarchy, charmin is the name of the town they live in. i was so excited when i got dillon, because he's my favourite dog on here. glad the jumper fits him 

runs off to carry on trying to work her way through the list.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

tattoogirl73 said:


> i'm still no closer to opie's ss, but i'm working on a list
> 
> i'll put my hand up to being babycham's dillon. the clue was in the card greeting 'have a charmin' christmas' if you watch sons of anarchy, charmin is the name of the town they live in. i was so excited when i got dillon, because he's my favourite dog on here. glad the jumper fits him
> 
> runs off to carry on trying to work her way through the list.


Aww thank you so much, I amafraid we lost the card somehow ! In all the xcitement, heopened his last gift the long elephant tonight, he loves all his presents and is blushing at being your fave pooch  
Here is waiting forhis elephant to be thrown


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

McKenzie's SS was Balto-x's Jenna 

Took me long enough to figure out! I blame the festive alcohol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

tattoogirl73 said:


> i'm still no closer to opie's ss, but i'm working on a list
> 
> i'll put my hand up to being babycham's dillon. the clue was in the card greeting 'have a charmin' christmas' if you watch sons of anarchy, charmin is the name of the town they live in. i was so excited when i got dillon, because he's my favourite dog on here. glad the jumper fits him
> 
> runs off to carry on trying to work her way through the list.


http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/233478-any-other-pointer-owners-here-pic-heavy-2.html :smilewinkgrin:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/116858-few-pointer-pup-pics.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/125759-what-do-you-love-about-your-dog-breed.html


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

I thought I had a clue, but had to exclude all three dogs I thought were our SS and start all over again. The more I read, the more confused I get  
So for now I think could it be GoldenShadow's Rupert?

Our clues are "the greedy breed" (which one is not ), "most handsome one around" (all dogs? ), "big lad" who likes to strike a pose, puppy dog eyes and big wet nose"... and sometimes he can be "Rude" meaning no harm...
Could it be Rupert, I wonder?

Oh, and I hope little Maggs' SS can guess who we are soon - as it was our first time, we didn't really leave a proper clue.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> Nope... I am stuck  I know that it is someone with at least two dogs, but probably 3. Are you any closer?


I definitely think mine is from missnaomi's Rosie - the clue was something like I'd still smell as sweet even by another name. I'm sure this is a famous quote from somewhere like Romeo and Juliet about a Rose


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Mine hasn't guessed yet. They are barking up slightly the wrong tree.
> 
> The clue refers to the colour of the toy, not what the toy is. . Maybe a bit obtuse.


Was it Bessie?!

I'm such an idiot. Irish setter harhar.


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/233478-any-other-pointer-owners-here-pic-heavy-2.html :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/116858-few-pointer-pup-pics.html
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/125759-what-do-you-love-about-your-dog-breed.html


whoop, whoop! I guess it's the gorgeous enzo:thumbup::thumbup: thank you very much. Opie loves his fluggie and ball. he tried to hide them from tricky in his bed but she found them  he's not tried the treats yet. saving them for later.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

LexiLou2 said:


> Ok antoher stab in the dark, was Nala's Beth17's Sam?


Yes  
Sam hopes the presents were ok and sorry if the clue was a bit misleading but he is very spotty for a technically non spotty dog


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Beth17 said:


> Yes
> Sam hopes the presents were ok and sorry if the clue was a bit misleading but he is very spotty for a technically non spotty dog


Thank you!!! She loves them all, especially the stuffingless squirel which is her pride and joy she parades it round wiggling her bum at everyone. And when she does finally put it down, Lexi gives it a good shake, just to make sure its dead!!

The clue wasn't misleading really when you think about it....I was just stupid


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Argh Still not guessed mine


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Maggs said:


> I thought I had a clue, but had to exclude all three dogs I thought were our SS and start all over again. The more I read, the more confused I get
> So for now I think could it be GoldenShadow's Rupert?
> 
> Our clues are "the greedy breed" (which one is not ), "most handsome one around" (all dogs? ), "big lad" who likes to strike a pose, puppy dog eyes and big wet nose"... and sometimes he can be "Rude" meaning no harm...
> ...


I'm afraid it is not my Rupert, but it does sound rather like him


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Maggs said:


> I thought I had a clue, but had to exclude all three dogs I thought were our SS and start all over again. The more I read, the more confused I get
> So for now I think could it be GoldenShadow's Rupert?
> 
> Our clues are "the greedy breed" (which one is not ), "most handsome one around" (all dogs? ), "big lad" who likes to strike a pose, puppy dog eyes and big wet nose"... and sometimes he can be "Rude" meaning no harm...
> ...


A beagle maybe  


tattoogirl73 said:


> whoop, whoop! I guess it's the gorgeous enzo:thumbup::thumbup: thank you very much. Opie loves his fluggie and ball. he tried to hide them from tricky in his bed but she found them  he's not tried the treats yet. saving them for later.


Your welcome :thumbup:

I need help with mine..... the answer to the clue is shuttlecock i think  but i'm still clueless !


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Beth17 said:


> I think Oscars is Reverie.


A lot of people seemed to think their SS was Buffy. 

But Beth17 you are correct! I hope Oscar liked his gifts. 

My Secret Santa I can say with almost certainty that it is xxsarahpopsxx and Geordie! Thank you so much, the presents are amazing!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Argh Still not guessed mine


Stop this right now,you are killing me.

It saddens me that someone i regarded as a very smart young lady is just so totally clueless.

Despite the fact that Phoolf vitually handed you your answer on a plate.

Shall we do it slowly:dita:

My girlie is so special and i'm a gem of a mum.

If something is so special it is precious

I'm a gem of a mum.......Jade is a gem.

My girlie......Precious is Jade's daughter.

Jade is your answer.:mad2::mad2:

Feeling better now,are we?


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

My SS hasn't posted at all that she received / opened her present.

And can Busters SS Come forward so we can say thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Bjt said:


> Stop this right now,you are killing me.
> 
> It saddens me that someone i regarded as a very smart young lady is just so totally clueless.
> 
> ...


Oh god I feel so thick   Thanks so much bjt, Bailey loved ALL his gifts
Where did you get that Christmas tree toy from? He loves it!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Christmas tree toy came from The Range and they sold out really quickly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Bjt said:


> Christmas tree toy came from The Range and they sold out really quickly.


I can see why!


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> My SS hasn't posted at all that she received / opened her present.
> 
> And can Busters SS Come forward so we can say thanks.


I am confused now, can I presume you were ss to more than one 
Oh, and I drank the wine last night and wow!!! it's really good stuff, very strong and certainly not too sweet for me , thank you, I enjoyed every drop!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I can see why!


I bought another one for Frank from freddieandfrank and it is somewhere in the Royal Mail system.


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

I hope this helps, I checked this topic and put found SS together with their receivers, to in this way exclude the ones who have been outed  It best help me too :confused1:

*People who did 1 entry:*

New Puppy Mum x Dogless
Reverie x Beth17
leannelatty x LouiseH, 
tashax x pogo
Tillymint x Emmy333
Spendy x toffee44
dobermummy x simplysardonic
Phoolf x leannelatty
Ruffers x lozziebear
Coffee x indie's mum
Hiafa123 x Calidog
tattoogirl73 x babycham2002
Tarnus x Coffee
McKenzie x tinysarah
Milliepoochie x GoldenShadow
Rah x 5headh
Izzysmummy x Bjt
Wacky69 x Dogless
Maggs x FreddieandFrank
Bessiedog x Rah
CaliDog x tillymint
Labrador Laura x Maggs

delca1
Indi's mum
Tapir
beris
Lola71
Goldstar
tinysarah
terencesmum
Verity
Sophie Cyde
Helbo
bobbyw
Skoust

-* People who have entered twice;*

Dogless x babycham, pointermum
pogo x GoldenShadow, xxsarahpopsxx
Freddie and frank x Spendy, Weezawoo
sailor x Goldstar, babycham2002
Born2BWild x Balto-x, Weezawoo
lozzibear x babycham2002, Pointermum
missnaomi - bobbyw, lozziebear
Weezawoo x Phoolf, Labrador Laura

GoldenShadow x Bjt, 
5headh x lexilou2,
foxyrockmeister
Beth17 x Lexilou2
IndysMamma
Emmy333 x pogo, 
Balto-x - McKenzie
toryb
Pointermum x tatoogirl73
LouiseH x simplysardonic, 
xxsarahpopsxx - Reverie,

*- People who have entered three times;*

simplysardonic x 5headh, toffee44, BessieDog
LexiLou2 x Bjt, Balto-x,
toffee44 x terencesmum, delca1,

*- People who have entered four times;*

Bjt x FreddieandFrank, NPM,

*- People who have entered five times;*

babycham2002 x lexilou2,


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

And this helped me a bit, because now I am back to thinking "big lad" could be from LouiseH ? As she entered twice, and only been guessed once


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> I'm going to go with Weezawoo for Kes' SS.


It was me  glad she liked them 

I have been looking through and eliminated a few people for Bella's SS. I have a feeling it could possibly be Born2BWild's Molly but on the list it says you only entered one dog! :mad2:

If it isn't sorry to my SS I will figure it out soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Bjt said:


> I bought another one for Frank from freddieandfrank and it is somewhere in the Royal Mail system.


Tis a real shame it got lost


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Weezawoo said:


> It was me  glad she liked them
> 
> I have been looking through and eliminated a few people for Bella's SS. I have a feeling it could possibly be Born2BWild's Molly but on the list it says you only entered one dog! :mad2:
> 
> If it isn't sorry to my SS I will figure it out soon


I did indeed enter twice ;-) I've been put into the wrong list! x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Tis a real shame it got lost


Yes,it went with the rest of the box and a load of other presents and just to improve the situation the receipt disappeared as well.

All i can say if it got nicked then i would have loved to have seen the look on the thief's face when they opened the box and found half a dozen dog toys and some dog treats.i suppose it would have been worth it for the choccies alone.

Christmas miracles do happen and i found the receipt in the early hours of xmas eve.

Franks mummy if your are reading this if the box ever does turn up you are more than welcome to the contents.


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Born2BWild said:


> I did indeed enter twice ;-) I've been put into the wrong list! x


I updated it in my list, copied previous one from page one.


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Has Frank got a present at all?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Maggs said:


> Has Frank got a present at all?


Yes Frank did have a present,i had to send out a second box.Royal Mail make me laugh,the first box hasn't arrived,it was posted 5 weeks ago and the second was posted on a Saturday morning and was there on Monday morning.Prizes for fastest and slowest service.

I'm expecting the box to turn up somewhen in July.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Maggs said:


> Has Frank got a present at all?


Yes bjt, I think sent him another


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bjt said:


> Yes,it went with the rest of the box and a load of other presents and just to improve the situation the receipt disappeared as well.
> 
> All i can say if it got nicked then i would have loved to have seen the look on the thief's face when they opened the box and found half a dozen dog toys and some dog treats.i suppose it would have been worth it for the choccies alone.
> 
> ...


Can I just say that was a really really lovely thing for you to do, to send a second box!! And I'm sure Frank was very grateful.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Rah said:


> Was it Bessie?!
> 
> I'm such an idiot. Irish setter harhar.


Hee Hee! I thought the clue would be to easy - until OH pointed out it wasn't really emerald green!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

LexiLou2 said:


> Can I just say that was a really really lovely thing for you to do, to send a second box!! And I'm sure Frank was very grateful.


When i signed up for Secret Santa i agreed to abide by the rules the same as everyone else did.I lost the receipt and couldn't even prove i sent it.I wish the first had turned up as the presents were better and i couldn't get the same things a second time as most of the shops had sold out.I would have sent a second one out even if i still had the receipt.I have a soft spot for chocolate labradors.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok so here is Mollys clue:

"To Molly,
Guess Who I am.

In warm weather from the suns lamp she likes to hide away,
In her garden in the shade of the oak tree for hours on end she lay,
From the full sun to a cooler place she likes to retreat,
Her thick hairy coat is not designed for the heat.

Your Secret Santa"

So I'm thinking perhaps a Husky?

Who owns a female husky? Hmmm...


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Born2BWild said:


> Ok so here is Mollys clue:
> 
> "To Molly,
> Guess Who I am.
> ...


Did you find out cleos ss?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

CaliDog said:


> am a dafty i was put a  to your picture of my clue being a tad cheeky then saying it wasnt me to another quote another poster had made
> In a Nut Shell i was Tillys SS i hope she liked her pressys


Hee hee I am a bit dim:arf: Tilly says lots of licks for her pressies she loved them & thankyou for my Maltesers nom nom nom


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Maggs said:


> I hope this helps, I checked this topic and put found SS together with their receivers, to in this way exclude the ones who have been outed  It best help me too :confused1:
> 
> *People who did 1 entry:*
> 
> ...


Hmmm, well done for sorting this list but I am missing from the entered once list....


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> Did you find out cleos ss?


I believe it's babycham2002 as she didn't give written clues but a clue she did do was wrap them all in the same wrap and use the same cards signing with a unique paw print which is exactly what Cleo had.

I think Molly's is petforums username "beris" with Heidi a Samoyed but not sure...the clue matches with her thick coat not designed for the heat so I hope so! x


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

delca1 said:


> Hmmm, well done for sorting this list but I am missing from the entered once list....


Plus I didn't enter and am on the list as entered once!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Deleted,i am confusing myself.


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Born2BWild said:


> I believe it's babycham2002 as she didn't give written clues but a clue she did do was wrap them all in the same wrap and use the same cards signing with a unique paw print which is exactly what Cleo had.
> 
> I think Molly's is petforums username "beris" with Heidi a Samoyed but not sure...the clue matches with her thick coat not designed for the heat so I hope so! x


Am I wrong or were you Bella's?


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Weezawoo said:


> Am I wrong or were you Bella's?


Yes - Molly was Bellas SS    x


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Born2BWild said:


> Yes - Molly was Bellas SS    x


Yay thank you so much the collar is so lovely  the ball nearly went through the tele tonight  xx


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Weezawoo said:


> Yay thank you so much the collar is so lovely  the ball nearly went through the tele tonight  xx


You are so very welcome  Bella was a pleasure to buy for and Molly loved choosing a pretty collar for a gorgeous princess :-D Teehee. Merry Christmas! xXx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Bjt said:


> I bought another one for Frank from freddieandfrank and it is somewhere in the Royal Mail system.





New Puppy Mum said:


> Tis a real shame it got lost





Bjt said:


> Yes,it went with the rest of the box and a load of other presents and just to improve the situation the receipt disappeared as well.
> 
> All i can say if it got nicked then i would have loved to have seen the look on the thief's face when they opened the box and found half a dozen dog toys and some dog treats.i suppose it would have been worth it for the choccies alone.
> 
> ...





Maggs said:


> Has Frank got a present at all?





Bjt said:


> Yes Frank did have a present,i had to send out a second box.Royal Mail make me laugh,the first box hasn't arrived,it was posted 5 weeks ago and the second was posted on a Saturday morning and was there on Monday morning.Prizes for fastest and slowest service.
> 
> I'm expecting the box to turn up somewhen in July.





New Puppy Mum said:


> Yes bjt, I think sent him another





LexiLou2 said:


> Can I just say that was a really really lovely thing for you to do, to send a second box!! And I'm sure Frank was very grateful.





Bjt said:


> When i signed up for Secret Santa i agreed to abide by the rules the same as everyone else did.I lost the receipt and couldn't even prove i sent it.I wish the first had turned up as the presents were better and i couldn't get the same things a second time as most of the shops had sold out.I would have sent a second one out even if i still had the receipt.I have a soft spot for chocolate labradors.


I'm seriously touched by these posts. :crying:
When I realised that franks parcel had got lost in the post, I didn't expect a second one cause these things happen and I would have got frank something anyway. 
When his parcel came, I opened it , read the card and actually shed a tear. 
It was so lovely that someone went to so much trouble for frank, me, and bella.
Things like that mean a lot to me.

So thank you so much Bjt and precious. 
If by any miracle the other one turns up, I will donate it to a dog rescue.

Eta....I did ask my postmen, my local post office and my sorting office if they had a lost parcel for me. . They all know me as I use them often with working at home.

Maggs....are you freddies SS??????


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> I'm seriously touched by these posts. :crying:
> When I realised that franks parcel had got lost in the post, I didn't expect a second one cause these things happen and I would have got frank something anyway.
> When his parcel came, I opened it , read the card and actually shed a tear.
> It was so lovely that someone went to so much trouble for frank, me, and bella.
> ...


I did say you were welcome to keep it but if you feel you must donate it at least remove the chocolates first.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Weezawoo said:


> It was me  glad she liked them
> 
> I have been looking through and eliminated a few people for Bella's SS. I have a feeling it could possibly be Born2BWild's Molly but on the list it says you only entered one dog! :mad2:
> 
> If it isn't sorry to my SS I will figure it out soon


That's means you was Mr.Mylos SS ? I've been looking at everyones pictures looking for a dog with a pink coat and a puppy friend!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

bobbyw said:


> I definitely think mine is from missnaomi's Rosie - the clue was something like I'd still smell as sweet even by another name. I'm sure this is a famous quote from somewhere like Romeo and Juliet about a Rose


Yes! Rosie really hopes that Dodger likes his gifts xxx


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Freddie and frank said:


> Maggs....are you freddies SS??????


:thumbup: yes! Sorry the clue was not good, I posted too early before anyone mentioned you are supposed to write clues.


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

delca1 said:


> Hmmm, well done for sorting this list but I am missing from the entered once list....


Sorry, I just copy-pasted the list on the first page. I will amend.
If anyone else is missing, let me know!


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Labrador Laura said:


> That's means you was Mr.Mylos SS ? I've been looking at everyones pictures looking for a dog with a pink coat and a puppy friend!


Haha I was  I am now thinking I possibly didn't upload the bl00dy pic of her in her pink coat darn! So sorry  I'm rubbish at clues so kind of though I could manage a note 

I hope he liked it


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, I think I have figured it out!!! I think Arrow's SS was Ringo!!! 

My clues were...

1. I'm a Star(r) 
2. I have bought my sister one of the same presents as you.
3. Thomas the Tank Engine

I was so stuck, I googled Thomas the Tank Engine to see what the other characters were called, and stumbled across Ringo Starr's name as storyteller... so that covers both clues one and three... and Rosie covers clue two! The name Ringo Starr now rings a bell, but I would never have thought of it myself 

I feel so stupid now for it taking so long  and Bobbyw, I think you were right that Rosie was yours 

If it was Ringo, then a BIG thank you to both Ringo and missnaomi!


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

I was just amending the list and looked at Mylo - he is a proper poser! Can he be our SS?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Ruffers said:


> Yes, we were... Glad he liked his pressies...sorry I forgot to put in the Christmas card!
> 
> Now need to work out who was Rufflea's SS...!


He loves them, and thank you for the Chocolate orange too


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> Yes! Rosie really hopes that Dodger likes his gifts xxx


Yay! Dodger says thank you so much for the pressie! He wasn't too sure about the 'toys' until he realised that they mean food, and food is his fav thing so he gets very excited when he sees them!

He went crazy for the little bones - ripped straight into the packet and gobbled some so I had to hide them away for later. They are a great size for the wobble thing - I don't suppose you remember where you got them do you?

Dodger says Rosie was way too generous with her pocket money but he is very grateful for everything he got. He has offered to share if Rosie is ever near.

xx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Maggs said:


> :thumbup: yes! Sorry the clue was not good, I posted too early before anyone mentioned you are supposed to write clues.


Yay. :thumbup: well thank you very much. very kind of you. 
Freddie loved all his presents. 
He's just had a dental stick to celebrate. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

bobbyw said:


> Yay! Dodger says thank you so much for the pressie! He wasn't too sure about the 'toys' until he realised that they mean food, and food is his fav thing so he gets very excited when he sees them!
> 
> He went crazy for the little bones - ripped straight into the packet and gobbled some so I had to hide them away for later. They are a great size for the wobble thing - I don't suppose you remember where you got them do you?
> 
> ...


That's good - Rosie read about his likes - and he said he liked toys with food in the best...so glad we did ok! The little bones are from Zooplus, they come in two sizes, small and very small (the one that we sent you). Xx


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Weezawoo said:


> Haha I was  I am now thinking I possibly didn't upload the bl00dy pic of her in her pink coat darn! So sorry  I'm rubbish at clues so kind of though I could manage a note
> 
> I hope he liked it


Now we need a picture of her in her pink coat  He loved all his presents wish i took a video now he was sooo funny, that excited he just wanted them all in his mouth  That kong bone is brill !! And i love my keyring whoever see's it keeps commenting on him  he's love his soft bone the most, thats his new 'welcome' toy :thumbup:



Maggs said:


> I was just amending the list and looked at Mylo - he is a proper poser! Can he be our SS?


Mr.Mylo is indeed Maggs SS


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Is Arrow , Enzo's secret Santa ?


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> That's good - Rosie read about his likes - and he said he liked toys with food in the best...so glad we did ok! The little bones are from Zooplus, they come in two sizes, small and very small (the one that we sent you). Xx


Cool, thanks for the info.

Yup, Rosie did aces, He doesn't have any of those toys, he had a kong before but it's gone walk abouts! To Dodger, toys where food is involved are brill - must be the lab in him!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Is Arrow , Enzo's secret Santa ?


Maybe  although, I may need to change his name to shuttlecock now :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

lozzibear said:


> Maybe  although, I may need to change his name to shuttlecock now :lol:


Pmsl I'm blaming my hubs for that one 

Thank you very much , his been using his kong tonight


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> Maybe  although, I may need to change his name to shuttlecock now :lol:


I need to know the clue now that got to Shuttlecock instead of arrow!!


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Labrador Laura said:


> Now we need a picture of her in her pink coat  He loved all his presents wish i took a video now he was sooo funny, that excited he just wanted them all in his mouth  That kong bone is brill !! And i love my keyring whoever see's it keeps commenting on him  he's love his soft bone the most, thats his new 'welcome' toy :thumbup:
> 
> Mr.Mylo is indeed Maggs SS


Yay  I love that kong bone Lottie has one too and it seems so strong she took ages to be able to squeak it though as its quite tough 

I will have to get the pic off the laptop in the morning and upload it! I feel bad now :mad2:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Rosie says thank you Nala 

She loves everything and will post pics ASAP.

I love my gift too.

Ringo still isn't sure - he thinks maybe Bandit, but not sure if Bandit was even in the Secret Santa 
Naomi xxx


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Labrador Laura said:


> Mr.Mylo is indeed Maggs SS


:thumbup: I can't believe I guessed it! I thought you had a lab called Laura, that is why I never guessed before 
Thank you sooo much! She is totally in love with kong ball and turkey, that's her today snoozing away with her present


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

missnaomi said:


> Rosie says thank you Nala
> 
> She loves everything and will post pics ASAP.
> 
> ...


Glad she liked it all!! :thumbup:


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Maggs said:


> :thumbup: I can't believe I guessed it! I thought you had a lab called Laura, that is why I never guessed before
> Thank you sooo much! She is totally in love with kong ball and turkey, that's her today snoozing away with her present


Haha bless ya, that's my name.

Mylo wasn't to pleased when i wrapped up the teddy and put it into the box, he looked at it as if to say ... 'Ummm mum, that's mine what you doing with it'

I'm glad Maggie enjoyed her presents. I bought some of those carrot cakes for Mylo too, he loved them just don't taste them yourself they don't taste so good to us 

Also sorry if you had a collection of Mylo's hair, he seems to be cloning himself alot  I come home everyday to mini Mylo's made up in the corner


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Labrador Laura said:


> Haha bless ya, that's my name.
> I bought some of those carrot cakes for Mylo too, he loved them just don't taste them yourself they don't taste so good to us
> 
> Also sorry if you had a collection of Mylo's hair, he seems to be cloning himself alot  I come home everyday to mini Mylo's made up in the corner


I m going to make them cakes tomorrow!
Not had any hair collection in the box, don't worry... Even if we did have, I d probably think they are Maggie's anyways 
I first thought our SS was Sarah1983, as those toys and carrot cake had German writing on (and we just recently moved from Germany), but then found out she didn't even participate so was really confused


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I think Mouse's SS was GS and Rupert bear. Thank you so much for all the presents, when i get a couple of days off at the weekend ill post the photos  
Xx


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Pmsl I'm blaming my hubs for that one
> 
> Thank you very much , his been using his kong tonight


Lol, I had to laugh when I read shuttlecock, but I was wondering how long it would take you 



LexiLou2 said:


> I need to know the clue now that got to Shuttlecock instead of arrow!!


I got a riddle from a website, and used that...

I have many feathers to help me fly.
I have a body and head, but Im not alive.
It is your strength which determines how far I go.
You can hold me in your hand, but Im never thrown.

What am I?


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Ohhh my ss santa is struggling 
Pic below should be a clue  

Xxx


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> Hee Hee! I thought the clue would be to easy - until OH pointed out it wasn't really emerald green!


Thank you so much George loves the toys and where did you get that liver treat?! He loved it!

We just thought we'd been clever trying to find a french breed but when I looked up French --- breeds, the only one that came up was bulldog! I was beginning to think "Well, that's not really a way of hunting" :confused1: hahah


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Reverie said:


> A lot of people seemed to think their SS was Buffy.
> 
> But Beth17 you are correct! I hope Oscar liked his gifts.
> 
> My Secret Santa I can say with almost certainty that it is xxsarahpopsxx and Geordie! Thank you so much, the presents are amazing!


Yup twas me  am glad you liked them


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

All these posts have really got us wondering if one of Izzys secret Santa's DID leave a clue but we just haven't realised its a clue!

The presents came in a rocket dog shoe box, there was a home made boofle decoupage card inside which said

"Dear Izzy

Woof woof woof (merry Christmas)

Love from pet forums secret Santa"
Before opening;









And inside there were these lovely presents!









We know the other one was definitely from toryb but have no idea who this one is from other than that the return address was a Preston postcode. Does anyone else have any ideas who our SS could be? Can our secret Santa please come forward?!


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Reverie said:


> A lot of people seemed to think their SS was Buffy.
> 
> But Beth17 you are correct! I hope Oscar liked his gifts.
> 
> My Secret Santa I can say with almost certainty that it is xxsarahpopsxx and Geordie! Thank you so much, the presents are amazing!


He really likes them although the reindeer was missing an antler fairly quickly as he keeps having to share with the other one


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Ok I am completely stumped as to who Sam's is. I really don't think there was a clue unless I am being a bit dense which is quite possible


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Iv been trying to work out my two but I havnt a clue


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Rah said:


> Thank you so much George loves the toys and where did you get that liver treat?! He loved it!
> 
> We just thought we'd been clever trying to find a french breed but when I looked up French --- breeds, the only one that came up was bulldog! I was beginning to think "Well, that's not really a way of hunting" :confused1: hahah


Oh dear - I really can't remember where I bought the treat! It was a last minute thing as the pressies looked a bit mean. I think it might have come from Sainburys but I can't be sure.

Hope George still likes his ball! Bess loves hers but they are immensely annoying!  The squeak gets broken after a while, but the ball seems fairly robust.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Born2bWild, was your Molly Harvey's SS?


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> All these posts have really got us wondering if one of Izzys secret Santa's DID leave a clue but we just haven't realised its a clue!
> 
> The presents came in a rocket dog shoe box, there was a home made boofle decoupage card inside which said
> 
> ...



Conan has come forward as Izzys secret Santa.

He said sorry he forgot to tell his human to leave a clue in the box! He hopes she liked her presses.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

For those still struggling, Dodger has not yet been identified as anyone's secret santa....


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dobermummy said:


> I think Mouse's SS was BC and willow bear. Thank you so much for all the presents, wheni get a couple of days off at the weekend ill post the photos
> Xx


T'wasnt us flower xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> oooo oooo oooo, I think Willow's is Lily  of FRM ?


It was!  I hope she liked all her pressies, was the pig snout the right sort?



LexiLou2 said:


> I think
> 
> Lexis is form Woody?
> Nala is from Alfie (the dallie) I think
> and Bos I'm really stuck on but for some reason I think Babycham but I really don't know.





babycham2002 said:


> Tee he he twas us  Bomber infact  He is glad his buddy was pleased with his gifts
> Excellent detective work
> We tried to come up with poems but it was far too hard!!! I dunno how so many of you done it, so talented!!!
> 
> ...


and with a little help from LexiLou2 I reckon Babycham was Lily's secret santa too, but I've no idea which pooch!

Branston's SS was Charlie (Indi'smamma) as he had signed the card!!

Thank you both for the Pickles' very generous gifts


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

foxyrockmeister said:


> It was!  I hope she liked all her pressies, was the pig snout the right sort?
> 
> and with a little help from LexiLou2 I reckon Babycham was Lily's secret santa too, but I've no idea which pooch!
> 
> Thank you both for the Pickles' very generous gifts


Percy was Lily's SS  
I am sorry it didnt look much  I am really really hoping that ball stands up to its reputation though, it is MEANT to be totally indestructable and in the US it even comes with a one year guarantee, so fingers crossed :lol:

The pig snout and all other bits were perfect  her total favourites  you shouldnt have gone to so much trouble


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

tinysarah said:


> Conan has come forward as Izzys secret Santa.
> 
> He said sorry he forgot to tell his human to leave a clue in the box! He hopes she liked her presses.


Ahhh, thank you!

Izzy sends lots of licks to Conan to say thanks for her presents. We're staying with my parents this week so Izzy hasn't had chance to play with her toys yet but I'm sure she'll love them! I might keep the kong air toy as a reward for agility training, with the rope on it'll be perfect!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Percy was Lily's SS
> I am sorry it didnt look much  I am really really hoping that ball stands up to its reputation though, it is MEANT to be totally indestructable and in the US it even comes with a one year guarantee, so fingers crossed :lol:
> 
> The pig snout and all other bits were perfect  her total favourites  you shouldnt have gone to so much trouble


Don't be silly, I could tell by the quality of the ball that it must have blown the budget on it's own and much better to get one toy that'll last than several cheaper ones that would have already been destroyed!!! It certainly looks indestructible and doesn't have a mark on it so it may be possible that the Pickles have finally met a challenge :thumbup:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Okay so i think freys ss was someone who entered twice because buster the oes (cant remember username) has a boy looking version of freys collar, but that is all i have so far haha


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Just thinking how lovely this whole Secret Santa thing has been.My girls were sent such lovely things and there were so many treats that they have never had before and i never would have bought.I have had to do some searching for where things might have come from and i'm putting in my first Zooplus order today.Thank you ladies,thank you doggies.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bobbyw said:


> For those still struggling, Dodger has not yet been identified as anyone's secret santa....


Is Dodger red? If so is he Rogue's SS?


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Is Dodger red? If so is he Rogue's SS?


Nope, dodger is yellow or blonde or whatever the technical name is. 

Buuuttt, if you were to mix up "Dodger", you could get a "red dog"


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bobbyw said:


> Nope, dodger is yellow or blonde or whatever the technical name is.
> 
> Buuuttt, if you were to mix up "Dodger", you could get a "red dog"


I thought he looked more blonde than red 

So...... is he Rogue's SS? Your post was a bit ambiguous for my tiny brain


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I thought he looked more blonde than red
> 
> So...... is he Rogue's SS? Your post was a bit ambiguous for my tiny brain


Yep, Dodger is Rogue's SS Paws 

We were going for the cryptic crossword style of clue so the letters from Dodger were mixed up to get red dog, so it became red dog mix.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it very very sad that i am already working on clues for Secret Santa 2013?


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Bjt said:


> Is it very very sad that i am already working on clues for Secret Santa 2013?


Definitely not, cos otherwise I am sad too!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

bobbyw said:


> Yep, Dodger is Rogue's SS Paws
> 
> We were going for the cryptic crossword style of clue so the letters from Dodger were mixed up to get red dog, so it became red dog mix.


It was an excellent clue, rep for that  I'm awful at cryptic crosswords 

I kept looking at the SS list & trying to work out who had red dogs of mixed breed :lol:


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Bjt said:


> Is it very very sad that i am already working on clues for Secret Santa 2013?


Nope not sad  I've done it two years running and both times, I think my clues are too hard :S neither of my recipients 'got' them 
Last year I did an anagram of my user name and this year I did a drawing...well doodle, but its not been guessed.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it even more sad that i might have bought some prezzies already and hoping that i might get a certain type of dog.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Bjt said:


> Is it even more sad that i might have bought some prezzies already and hoping that i might get a certain type of dog.


Of course not! I have too 
I have decided to get bits and bobs for SS over the year so I don`t have to buy loads of presents for it at once


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Of course not! I have too
> I have decided to get bits and bobs for SS over the year so I don`t have to buy loads of presents for it at once


It gets abit pricey when you have 4 possibly 5 to send out for.

I still have two unguessed clues as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

Bjt said:


> It gets abit pricey when you have 4 possibly 5 to send out for.


Can imagine


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

We are still undiscovered. I am considering telling our SS who we were.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I didn't get a clue with jades SS present.I got a full address and i know that they live in Lancashire,it's too far for me to go and knock the door and i can't be bothered to try and work it out anymore.Unless of course it was you,TM.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

I was useless at guessing, My SS had to tell me who they were


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I was useless at guessing, My SS had to tell me who they were


May have to expose two more yet.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Bjt said:


> I didn't get a clue with jades SS present.I got a full address and i know that they live in Lancashire,it's too far for me to go and knock the door and i can't be bothered to try and work it out anymore.Unless of course it was you,TM.


No, it wasn't me. 
I left a rhyme as a clue.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

terencesmum said:


> No, it wasn't me.
> I left a rhyme as a clue.


Well i left clues as a clue but one is clueless and the other is unresponsive.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

One of ours secret santas is still undiscovered too!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I've been sick over Chrimbo so haven't been able to put too much effort into Harvey's SS.......not that its made much difference. I'm having another guess and then I'll have to ask for help with the clues.

My final guess (I think) is ToryB's Millie? Did you buy Harvey's wonderful gifts?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

leannelatty said:


> Correct  Saw some really really cute clothes for Bruno but didnt wanna get the wrong size! Hope he enjoys them although from the pics i saw he may be enjoying the teddy a little too much


The teddy is honestly an enormous hit.....and the even better thing is that Harvey is behaving himself and not trying to take it away from Bruno. We've never had that before!! Thank you so much 

The treats have also helped enormously with Harvey's baths....I know they were for Bruno but they are both getting some of eachothers. As Harvey has bad skin we have to bath him quite frequently and they are the only treats we have ever tried that he will actually eat whilst in the bath. The last two times we've had no problem getting him in the bath at all :thumbup:


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

LouiseH said:


> The teddy is honestly an enormous hit.....and the even better thing is that Harvey is behaving himself and not trying to take it away from Bruno. We've never had that before!! Thank you so much
> 
> The treats have also helped enormously with Harvey's baths....I know they were for Bruno but they are both getting some of eachothers. As Harvey has bad skin we have to bath him quite frequently and they are the only treats we have ever tried that he will actually eat whilst in the bath. The last two times we've had no problem getting him in the bath at all :thumbup:


Aww im glad you bruno and harvey are gettng enjoyment out of them  Hope you liked the poem too with illustartions courtesy of my OH!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

xxsarahpopsxx said:


> For Geordie I think it may have been LouiseH Harvey. Went through the list of all the people with dogs beginning with H and Harvey is likely to sign it Big H


It was us  I wanted to get you everything in pink which is why I couldn't resist the poop bags when I saw them. I wanted to get you a pink bag holder and a pink collar for Geordie too but couldn't find anything.....hence why the colour thing kind of went astray!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

leannelatty said:


> Aww im glad you bruno and harvey are gettng enjoyment out of them  Hope you liked the poem too with illustartions courtesy of my OH!


I did!!! It was very sweet and clever  Loved the paper too with the holly


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Is it very very sad that i am already working on clues for Secret Santa 2013?


Not sad at all, I didn't put a clue in so maybe I need to plan ahead for next time too......only 51 weeks to go


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone want to own up to being Busters SS as still clueless to who you are!!!


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes I'm the same with Sam and his SS. If you want to put me out of my misery please do  If not then that's fine as well.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Me too with Harvey please


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> Me too with Harvey please


Well excuse the username change it was Bjt.Your SS was Tula.

I can only apologise about the second part of the clue it was meant to make things easier.When you had so much trouble i put the clue in backwards and realised it couldn't be done that way,so sorry.That doesn't excuse you for not working the first part out though.

You said something about the card,was it a greyhound card as Freddie and Frank had one from the same set and exposed it on the It's Here thread.

New Puppy Mum very well spotted about the blanket.Harvey did indeed have one exactly the same as Bailey,sent by us.:thumbup:

Try entering what is Tula? into the search bar.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Well excuse the username change it was Bjt.Your SS was Tula.
> 
> I can only apologise about the second part of the clue it was meant to make things easier.When you had so much trouble i put the clue in backwards and realised it couldn't be done that way,so sorry.That doesn't excuse you for not working the first part out though.
> 
> ...


OMG I am so dumb!!! I'm so sorry I didn't get the clues! I must admit the card totally threw me and I was looking for someone with Greyhounds.......I feel like I've let you down 

I even just turned around to my husband and asked him what fish it could be....so obvious!!! :mad2:

Thank you so much for Harvey's presents! He loves them all. He sits under his blanket every night! And those treats.....it was so funny watching him tear the package open. I've never seen him quite so enthusiastic before! We've even taken photo's of the packaging so that we can remember what they were.

Sorry it took me so long to get to this point. I even had all our guests over Christmas trying to guess the clues.......needless to say when we all played Trivial Pursuit we didn't do very well either! 

Thank you!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I meant to say Freddie and Frank had a card from the same set.I bought them at the Royal Bath and West Show back in May as there was a retired greyhound stand trying to raise money so i bought the cards.My first love is sighthounds but i do not own any just the Borders so i do try and support any charity things by them.Freddie and Frank weren't even meant to have the greyhound card but Franks first box went missing.The treats i bought from a sight called My Itchy Dog Health Problem Remedies or co.uk,they do skin and coat and teeth and gums treats and sometimes they come in a plastic tub which i always find useful if i break a glass or need to change the chip fryer.

I spent days working out that clue and you spent days not working it out.
It's not like it was even a rare fish.:mad2::mad2:
If you remember in future not everything is always as it seems you won't go far wrong.
I'm so glad we got it right for Harvey,bless him.

Seems my typing took a life of it's own,i put www.myitchydog.com and it has changed itself.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I meant to say Freddie and Frank had a card from the same set.I bought them at the Royal Bath and West Show back in May as there was a retired greyhound stand trying to raise money so i bought the cards.My first love is sighthounds but i do not own any just the Borders so i do try and support any charity things by them.Freddie and Frank weren't even meant to have the greyhound card but Franks first box went missing.The treats i bought from a sight called My Itchy Dog Health Problem Remedies or co.uk,they do skin and coat and teeth and gums treats and sometimes they come in a plastic tub which i always find useful if i break a glass or need to change the chip fryer.
> 
> I spent days working out that clue and you spent days not working it out.
> It's not like it was even a rare fish.:mad2::mad2:
> ...


I only just saw your reply (by now you really must be getting an appreciation of exactly how slow I am!!! )

I wanted to give you rep for this as I've never even heard of that site before and its going to be so handy but it seems I've given you rep too recently, so I'll spread a little more and then try again. Thank you


----------

